# Restaurant Overnight Parking



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I've thought about this and in fact have done it once at a bar near Morena Italy. The idea is you stop at a restaurant with a nice parking lot. Ask the owner/manager if it would be alright to park over night if you eat dinner there. Recently a friend mentioned it as one of the things he used to do when he was into motor homing. Of course you have to spend the money for the dinner but it seems a good idea when nothing else looks convenient for one night on the road.

Wondering if others have done this.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, John. We've stopped at pubs before over here, and it's a good chance to give a bit of trade to the pub / restaurant - if they have space of course! 
We were out for a meal last night at a local pub / restaurant (can't really call it a pub, because it's a very good quality eating house, but serves good beer as well!), and he has a large car park in a rural area - an excellent spot for an overnight in return for a meal.
There's been a thread running on here about pub stopovers, where somebody has tried to set up a subscription scheme in an attempt to get a national network.


----------

